# My Grinder Corner



## Tmate (Dec 12, 2020)

Finished both Grinder stands.  One grinder is a 1 hp Jet with two grinding wheels.  The other is a 1/3 hp Baldor with a wire wheel and a grinding wheel I probably won't use.  Both grinders have exhaust ports, and I'm trying to figure out how to best contain the sparks, etc.  I don't like the insulation being behind them, but this corner is the only feasible location.  The corner location does keep the debris from flying around the room.


----------



## Martin W (Dec 12, 2020)

Nice setup, Maybe use a couple pieces of sheet metal to protect the insulation?
Cheers
Martin


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 12, 2020)

Those are both nice looking stands.  Maybe you can sheet the walls with something?  Fire retardants like drywall or hardiboard would be nice.  Ply and OSB works, too.


----------

